#ubuntu-bd 2014-03-03
<aan007bd> Hello
#ubuntu-bd 2014-03-04
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> e
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<raihan> where are you
#ubuntu-bd 2014-03-05
<Ekushey> hi eidlish
<tux_> asish??
<xxmate> ha asi
<xxmate> tangim
<tux_> hmmm
#ubuntu-bd 2015-03-06
<abhra> নমস্কার
#ubuntu-bd 2015-03-08
<Guest46954> abhra, নমস্কার
<abhra> Guest46954, নমস্কার 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-07
<Kilos> o/
<abhra> ধন্যবাদ ChanServ 
<abhra> ;)
<Kilos> hi abhra 
<abhra> hello Kilos 
<pavlushka> Hellow everyone
<Kilos> internet probs here today
<pavlushka> Hi, every1.
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos, : Hi there, how are you??
<Kilos> alive and kicking and you
<pavlushka> Kilos, great
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-08
<pavlushka> Hi everyONe!!!
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and others
<pavlushka> Kilos, you'll see something new in you other non-IRC channels.
<Kilos> non irc?
<pavlushka> Kilos, yep non-IRC
<Kilos> i dont understand
<pavlushka> in your other online issues, by the way, you look so Handsome.
<Kilos> ive read mails
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> where did you see me
<pavlushka> You know.
<pavlushka> Take a guess, where it could be!!!
<Kilos> if i knew i wouldnt ask
<pavlushka> Okay, ur google profile, your blog
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> You dont know about it????????
<pavlushka> you dont have a google profile, you dont have a blog???
<Kilos> i hardly ever look at that
<pavlushka> Kilos, Oh
<pavlushka> Kilos, But anyway, so cool.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> Kilos, Ok, will be back.
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> Kilos, and another good news is I can login to my wiki now.
<Kilos> great
<pavlushka> Kilos, See ya.
<Kilos> later then
<Kilos> sorry for the join/parts having 3g problems here
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-09
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> hi Flumedicine 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos, HI
<pavlushka> Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-10
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> Hi every one o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> why yourconnection keeps dropping
<pavlushka> Kilos, my PC dropped this time
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> night all.
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos, night.
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-11
<pavlushka> Hi every one!!!!
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos, hi!!
<pavlushka> toshazed, Hi, got you.
<toshazed> hi
<Kilos> hi toshazed 
<toshazed> hi everyone
<belkinsa> Hello there.
<belkinsa> So...now what>
<pavlushka> belkinsa, o/
<toshazed> may I ask all of your name? starting with me -- Shazedur Rahim Joardar Ring
<toshazed> you can call me ring
<belkinsa> Svetlana Belkin, but I'm not of this LoCo.
<Kilos> Miles Sharpe also not of this loco
<Kilos> hi ring
<belkinsa> Kilos and me are working with pavlushka to get your LoCo active again so pavlushka can get his Membership.
<belkinsa> I*, not me.
<toshazed> ok belkin and sharpe. but may I help you? or do you have anything to say about our LoCo?
<toshazed> ok
<belkinsa> My LoCo is well is inactive because we are scattered and I think no one has the mood to try anything.
<belkinsa> But Kilos has a different story in his LoCo.
<toshazed> since 2010 the community was very active till 2012
 * belkinsa turns the mic to Kilos
<Kilos> also toshazed we are trying to revive all locos world wide into using irc and launchpad again
<belkinsa> toshazed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa that's who I am
<toshazed> but suddenly our teamleaders gone abrupt and made some self destructive decission for the community and that went very wrong
<toshazed> the community gone to comma
<toshazed> as I can say
<Kilos> it is very sad to see so many people waiting for approval into the loco and for so long
<toshazed> thanks belkinsa
<toshazed> I got your identity
<belkinsa> toshazed, and what was that choice that killed your LoCo?
<toshazed> dictatorship
<belkinsa> Oh dear.
<belkinsa> By Russel?
<belkinsa> As in who took it.
<toshazed> community was totally ruled out by Mr. Russel John and his fellows though they are not community people
<Kilos> we are here to help toshazed 
<Kilos> here is who i am
<belkinsa> I figured that was the case because pavlushka's problem of turning to get in the LoCo.
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<belkinsa> trying*
<toshazed> you can find me on launchpad with my id - toshazed
<belkinsa> toshazed, I did see your page.
<toshazed> https://launchpad.net/~toshazed
<toshazed> it is me
<Kilos> nice to meet you toshazed 
<belkinsa> Yes, nice to meet you, toshazed.
<Kilos> are you going to help us revive your loco
<Kilos> with no dictators
<toshazed> now a days we have two community members who can help "pavlushka" to get the membership, shabab mustafa and shariar
<toshazed> Yes I do, Kilos
<Kilos> thanks every bit of help is appreciated
<pavlushka> toshazed, Shahriar is not available i think.
<belkinsa> We also have bhavani from the LC that is helping us.
<toshazed> the two are now a days very irregular in the community or in the mailing list
<Kilos> this goes beyong pavlushka alone
<toshazed> Shahriar can be connected though his email and cellphone
<Kilos> beyond
<pavlushka> I emailed him, to linux.org, failed.
<Kilos> there are 19 other people that have applied for membership as well
<pavlushka> Kilos, may be 20 now
<toshazed> for the last three and a half years I was banned into our mailing list or It may be my bad luck
<belkinsa> What happened that got you banned?
<Kilos> if we can get Shahriar to join us here these problems can be discussed and solutions found
<toshazed> as the community representative Shabab was saying that Russel did not done that
<toshazed> I was some how telling the truth or standing besides them who are in trouble to getting support
<pavlushka> toshazed, whats wrong between you and Mr. Mehedi (omicron lab)???
<toshazed> Actually I gave end user support to the Ubuntu and Mint users free of cost and I love to travel all over Bangladesh to do that
<pavlushka> toshazed, crosses the path of this matter.
<toshazed> Nothing with Mr. Mehedi (omicronlab), as of I know
<toshazed> But Mehedi knows me well as I have worte for him and his work (avro keyboard and unijoy layout) on my blog
<toshazed> I did not get you pavlushka
<toshazed> what crosses?
<pavlushka> toshazed, প্রিয় মেহেদী ভাই
<pavlushka> আপনি যদিওবা ঐ থ্রেডেই আমাকে বারণ করেছিলেন এই মেইলিং লিস্টে আর কোনরূপ সংযোগ
<pavlushka> আর না রাখতে জানিয়ে (আমার ইনবক্সে মেইল না আসলেও আমি মেইলিং লিস্টে নিয়মিত
<pavlushka> বিচরন করেছি, করছি) এবং আমার অধিকার আমার কাছ থেকে অন্যায়ভাবে কেড়ে নেবার
<pavlushka> প্রতিবাদে আর কোন জবাব না দিতে, তবুও আজকে আবারো মেইল নজরে পড়া মাত্রই
<pavlushka> জবাব/উত্তর দিলাম।
 * belkinsa will be back in 10 minutes - need some food
<toshazed> Everyone, I am going for a break, about 30 mins
<toshazed> :)
<Kilos> enjoy belkinsa 
<Kilos> ok toshazed 
<toshazed> pavlushka it was not that mehedi what you are thinking
<Kilos> :)
<pavlushka> toshazed, Dear brother Mehdi
<pavlushka> Though it was forbidden to me that this mailing list, you no longer have any connection thredei
<pavlushka> And to keep the (regular mailing list, I really do not mail in my inbox
<pavlushka> Visit inside I am), and unjustly take from me my rights
<pavlushka> The protest did not give any answer, yet again today, just read the e-mail notice
<pavlushka> Response / answer.(translation)
<pavlushka> from google translate
<toshazed> It was Z M Mehdi Hasan from FOSS Bangladesh and your translation is not so good. Plz don't use google translator. I always fooled that translator with my keytypes ;)
<pavlushka> I did it coz time!
<Kilos> toshazed everyone must realise one thing, our aim is to promote and grow the u buntu community worldwide
<pavlushka> toshazed, and thanks for the suggestion.
<Kilos> and to do that everyone must work together
<Kilos> facebook , twitter and G+ are not the way ubuntu works
<Kilos> launchpad and irc is our way of doing things and has been from the beginning
<pavlushka> I needed support about #sane, I knocked here with no result, not even "no, we can't help you"
 * belkinsa is back
<Kilos> eat slowly belkinsa 
<Kilos> rushing food in isnt healthy
<belkinsa> I know.
<belkinsa> pavlushka, and asking on AskUbuntu did help you?
<pavlushka> actually #sane project helped me, the alioth.org
<pavlushka> for what to do.
<belkinsa> I see.
<pavlushka> and i was asking in ask ubuntu, the last stage help, just asking compiling facts
<belkinsa> I see.
<pavlushka> I was like scraming in the ear drum of sane project, so they are bound to listen.
<pavlushka> I was like screaming
<Kilos> pavlushka you must always be patient, sometimes people are busy so take a while to answer
<belkinsa> +1
<belkinsa> Screaming can be too harsh.
<Kilos> always treat other people as you would like them to treat you
<Kilos> always try make friends everywhere you go
<pavlushka> I try, 
<pavlushka> and i said a metaphor
<pavlushka> screaming thing.
<pavlushka> I started screaming after a year passed.
<pavlushka> not only to sane but to Canon to , and canon called me and asked me to use a canon scanner that is supported in sane!!!
<pavlushka> not only to sane but to Canon as well , and canon called me and asked me to use a canon scanner that is supported in sane!!!
<pavlushka> or the corporate types, canon give spacial support.
<Kilos> we have a storm buiding here, i could lose power
<toshazed> I am back
<belkinsa> Kilos, alright.
<Kilos> wb toshazed 
<belkinsa> toshazed, wb.
<pavlushka> Kilos, alright
<toshazed> oops! Kilos
<toshazed> so where are we now?
 * belkinsa looks at Kilos and pavlushka
<toshazed> hmm
<Kilos> we are looking for solutions to the problem with this loco
<toshazed> something about sane and canon scanner
<toshazed> going on
<toshazed> :)
<Kilos> and then the rest of the worlds locos that are in the same boat
<belkinsa> Yes, and it's a shame.
<toshazed> why shame?
<Kilos> it is sad to see locos collapse
<belkinsa> Because it doesn't allow the community to grow if everyone is just doing it all Online and no in person interaction.
<belkinsa> And for Kilos's reason also.
<toshazed> Here in Bangladesh we the community people talked more and more about some 4G/LTE broadband providers modem that never had support for GNU/Linux distros by default. 
<toshazed> First of all our young hackers hacked those hardwares
<pavlushka> I can configure that
<toshazed> and then we managed to get the firmware from the hardware vendor and published it on our local forum sites
<Kilos> wonderful
<toshazed> and moreover we had tried to build pressure on them buy community gathering
<Kilos> now if the loco was still running well that info could have been shared with all ubuntu and linux users
<toshazed> like in an IT/ICT fair in here we pack of 25 or 30 members stands still in from the ISP's booth just still and calm
<toshazed> peoples arrounds just asked us and we said nothing but showed the ISP peoples to deal with it
<toshazed> and after 5 events like that those ISP bring some crossplatform hardware, all together.
<Kilos> well done
<toshazed> That how I would love to work, The real community job, the real community power and all the user get benifited
<toshazed> :)
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> wow
<belkinsa> And that's what we need in your LoCo.
<Kilos> well toshazed i am glad we have met, i am sure with your help we can get lots working again
<belkinsa> +1
<pavlushka> belkinsa, using ur powers!!! even her?
<pavlushka> belkinsa, using ur powers!!! even here?
<belkinsa> Yes, here in your LoCo.
<toshazed> Earlier I said my inbox not getting the LoCo mails but I never mind on that. I get into the web log and read out the mails. and Whenever I got time I answered and helped peoples/users
<Kilos> together we will get this all sorted so this loco can go ahead at full strength
 * belkinsa nods
<toshazed> and that the real me. I am 36 now and I always loved to help people arround me.
 * pavlushka nods too
<Kilos> toshazed thank you for being that kind of person, thats what build community spirit
<toshazed> by my money or my knowledge or with my muscle power ;)
<toshazed> thanks Kilos
<toshazed> it is 22:40 in here in Dhaka, Bangladesh
<belkinsa> It's 11:40 AM here in Ohio
<toshazed> I need go for bed now.
<Kilos> 18.40 in south africa
<belkinsa> Alright, sleep well toshazed.
<toshazed> So bye bye now
<Kilos> thanks toshazed we can carry on with this during the week if it suits you
<Kilos> go well. and look after yourself we need you
<toshazed> We can meet tomorrow night in here in this same channel and have chat :)
<Kilos> i will be here
<toshazed> Bye everyone
<pavlushka> toshazed, bye bye, thanks for showing up
<belkinsa> toshazed, thanks for this and yes, we will be here tomorrow.
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-12
<Kilos> o/
<coolbhavi> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> morning coolbhavi 
<Kilos> nice to see you here
<coolbhavi> just saw ur mail and I think the first step is to fix LP and get this channel running
<Kilos> yes i agree
<coolbhavi> so I am just putting pressure on Russell following up everyday to do so
<Kilos> toshazed will be here later as well
<Kilos> ool ty for the help
<Kilos> cool
<coolbhavi> np I have bigger prob in India than this :)
<Kilos> when myself and belkins are done here we will do benin and can come help you as well
<Kilos> toshazed say he will help as well
<coolbhavi> the team is just dead and small pockets come up here n there and die again so m just trying to draw some parallels if I manage to solve this one
<Kilos> if we all work together we can get them all going again
<Kilos> social media is the problem. once people move to FB they forget about LP
<Kilos> one admin should always keep an eye on lp and irc
<coolbhavi> and go about same approach wrt India because m here in India and yes same prob here too
<Kilos> i see benin has 38 people waiting for approval
<Kilos> the trick will be to find one admin that thinks as we do
<coolbhavi> yes
<Kilos> so if the old admins prefer social medai they must give admin rights to someone that uses LP and IRC
<Kilos> we will find solutions
<coolbhavi> the prob with India is reverse of this its a open team but lack of resources or response so its died :(
<Kilos> that will take mainly motivation then
<coolbhavi> yes so I am trying to learn something helping in this case so that I can kickstart Indian team again based on the lessons I get
<Kilos> toshazed said he will help us
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~toshazed
<Kilos> we will jump in and help you with india as well
<coolbhavi> sure :)
<coolbhavi> once this is fixed
<Kilos> i have already done most of the african continent
<Kilos> even built a site to help
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<coolbhavi> great :)
<Kilos> its all about team work
<Kilos> alone you struggle with little result
<coolbhavi> so have decided to hangout on IRC on weekends n see what is around with ubuntu-in once this is fixed ll mail you guys my detailed observations 
<Kilos> i have been on irc everyday since 9.10
<Kilos> only when 3g tower goes down im offline
<Kilos> since i got ubuntu membership of course the field widened up lots
<Kilos> before was just ubuntu-za
<coolbhavi> was active on IRC from 2007 thats when I became a ubuntu member since.. but last year has been hectic for me so was in and out but now have decided to be around on weekends atleast
<Kilos> all the missing locos in africa were happy to find a revival
<coolbhavi> great :)
<Kilos> i am sure it will be the same all over
<coolbhavi> So I need your help once bd is done because I'm alone here and going nowhere with the LoCo
<Kilos> yes and belkinsa and ring will help too
<Kilos> and pavlushka
<coolbhavi> sure.. :) 
<coolbhavi> brb brunch time here :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pavlushka> Hi coolbhavi.
<pavlushka> Kilos, Listening to Alanis Morissette - Ironic.
 * Kilos watching super rugby for next couple of hours
<pavlushka> Hi every1!!~!!
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-13
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Kilos, o/
<Ekushey> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hi Ekushey hows things
<Ekushey> I see that folks from the local Linux Mint community are trying to take over our LoCo team ;)
<Kilos> where do you see that
<Ekushey> Bhavani got in touch with me
<Kilos> your loco team is yours , they should just be allowed to join not take over
<Kilos> Bhavani was here the other day and said nothing to me about it
<Kilos> would be great if we could all be online at the same time
<Ekushey> I mean they wrote to LoCo council saying that our LoCo is dead ;)
<Kilos> things were rasther quiet, but improving fast now
<Kilos> did you approve me in your lists
<Ekushey> On LP?
<Kilos> yeah i think so
<Ekushey> Yup
<Kilos> thanks
<Ekushey> You're welcome
<Ekushey> Anyway I was really upset to see some folks making false allegations against us
<Ekushey> The worst part is these are the folks from local Mint community, who doesn't like us for obvious reasons
<Kilos> yes i understand that and i apologise if i have upset you
<Kilos> i think what everyone needs to understand is that we are all trying to promote linux in general but for us of course ubuntu comes first
<Kilos> there should be no conflict between different linux users
<Kilos> i am sorry i cant join you on facebook, it gobbles up my limited mobile data
<Ekushey> There's not conflict from our end, we have no time for that... helping users with their problems keep us busy
<Kilos> great
<Ekushey> No problem, most of the posts are in Bengali, so you might not understand them :)
<Kilos> nope its just squigles to me
<Ekushey> Haha :)
<Ekushey> Anyway our LoCo will be 10-years old in April. Planning to throw a big party. :)
<Kilos> great
<Ekushey> 10-years anniversery + 16.04 release :D
<Kilos> that reminds me ours should also be then
<Ekushey> Which LoCo are you with?
<Kilos> south africa
<Kilos> ubuntu-za
<Ekushey> Right right we talked before :)
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> :D
<Ekushey> Are you still active with the team?
<Ekushey> I mean do you have any role with them?
<Kilos> i am the greeter bot
<Kilos> hehe
<Ekushey> Haha
<Kilos> i cant code so do basic help for new people and then point the srious probs to our clever guys
<Ekushey> Do you do any events in South Africa?
<Ekushey> Release parties, seminars?
<Kilos> release parties and ubuntu hours where one or two setup in restaurants and promote ubuntu
<Kilos> this year most of the guys have been super busy 
<Kilos> but always on irc just lurking then active at night
<Ekushey> We used to do 5 to 6 workshops a year to promote Ubuntu -- since 2013 we're only doing 2 release parties a year, everyone knows about Ubuntu now.
<Ekushey> IRC is something we couldn't popularize despite so my attempts.
<Kilos> strange 
<Kilos> we live on irc
<Kilos> thats  how we have connected all the countries on the african continent
<Ekushey> Our folks hang out in a Telegram group, and I understand why they like it... ability to share pictures, using emoticons, etc.
<Kilos> and with this site http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> oh yes i use telegram as  well
<Ekushey> Site looks great!
<Ekushey> BTW do you know anyone from the IS team?
<Kilos> refresh a few times and see background change
<Kilos> who is on that team
<Ekushey> Nice!
<Ekushey> I mean the infrastructure team... that is what they use to call if I remember correctly
<Ekushey> We have an issue with DNS
<Ekushey> Chatting with someone from that team will help I guess
<Kilos> ill try find out who they are
<Ekushey> Nevermind, I'll try sending an email again
<Ekushey> My last email got ignored :P
<Kilos> oh my
<Ekushey> Not a problem, I guess they are volunteers too and not Canonical employees... so no complaints
<Kilos> i am in #ubuntu-locoteams all the time as well and many council people are there
<Ekushey> Yeah I used to stay on that channel a lot 
<Kilos> sorry got disconnected
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos, Hi!
<Ekushey> Hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hi, Ekushey 
<Ekushey> What's up?
<Ekushey> Where are you from?
<pavlushka> Frm Panchagarh, just here to help on behalf of ubuntu-bd if anyone needs.
<Ekushey> Rangpur?
<pavlushka> not much but as much as I can. Ya around that.
<pavlushka> close
<Ekushey> We don't get any help seeker here, if you want to help then join our FB group: http://groups.to/ubuntu
<pavlushka> joined, but I was here for help sometime, so I am here for someone likewise.
<Ekushey> Is there any land port in Parchagar?
<pavlushka> yep
<Ekushey> This place is just for hanging out, FB group is where we get support questions
<pavlushka> and the mailing list I guess?
<Ekushey> It is operational? Can I go to Jalpaiguri from there?
<pavlushka> Yes, you can.
<Ekushey> No, mailing list is basically for announcements. FB is the easiest option for everyone to get help, there are many users who use Zero FB, so they can post without buying any Internet packages from mobile. :)
<Ekushey> Great to know that. I've been to 3 ports, except that one. :)
<pavlushka> but I dont do much FB, unfortunately, I can guard here.
<Ekushey> Feel free to stay :)
<pavlushka> thank you!
<Ekushey> We also have a Telegram group for chatting which is more active... 50+ users.
<pavlushka> If you dont mind telling me.
<Ekushey> https://telegram.me/joinchat/CiXOewB8-XugSFasvDXqmA
<pavlushka> well that's something new, what's wrong with IRC?
<pavlushka> you can get it on the phone too, the IRC?
<Kilos> telegram is a very secure chat tool
<Ekushey> How many people do you know around you who knows about IRC, pavlushka?
<Kilos> yes cells tablets pc
<pavlushka> sorry for the ? mark, I was actually telling about that.
<pavlushka> well very few for telegram I guess, you just have to tell them, it was already there.
<pavlushka> the IRC.
<Kilos> the biggest thing i see now is that i dont think a loco can be revirified on FB
<Kilos> reverified
<pavlushka> Ekushey, every member of your LOCO has an IRC nick, what about that?
<Ekushey> Kilos: Yes I thought of that actually
<Ekushey> pavlushka: Where do you see that?
<pavlushka> LP?
<Ekushey> Link please?
<pavlushka> Ekushey, every admin of your LOCO has an IRC nick, what about that? (correction), 
<pavlushka> and some others
<pavlushka> that liks I can provide.
<Ekushey> Yup they have nicks, but what about it?
<Ekushey> Didn't understand your question
<Kilos> thats not serious pavlushka those that use irc can do so and others will join when they see how well it works
<Kilos> nothing is stopping you from spreading ubuntu and get the new guys to join and use irc
<Kilos> its a matter of preference
<pavlushka> Agreed with Kilos .
<Kilos> the whole aim is to grow ubuntu and help newcomers
<pavlushka> they way you brought the Telegram in, same you could do with IRC.
<Kilos> i use telegram-desktop and telegram in pidgin
<Ekushey> pavlushka: Try brining 5 users and make them stay for 1 week
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Ekushey, #ubuntu, #canonical, #sane and on, they are communicating through IRC and developing and you are saying its not safe.
<Kilos> well im here 2 weeks now
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> I'll take that challenge, 
<Ekushey> pavlushka: When did I say it's not safe?
<Ekushey> pavlushka: Good luck!
<pavlushka> telegram is a very secure chat tool
<pavlushka> you said
<Ekushey> Kilos: You've been here before but left ;)
<Ekushey> Scroll up and read again, I didn't say anything about it.
<Kilos> for 1 day Ekushey then belkinsa and i joined
<Kilos> and we are going to work at benin next
<Ekushey> I just reset my phone and now it's acting weird :(
<Kilos> ok
<Ekushey> I'll never buy Samsung phones again
<Kilos> modern phones are way beyond me
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> most people swear by them
<pavlushka> Ekushey, extremely sorry, my bad, Its Kilos said
<Ekushey> I bought a ASUS phone a month ago, and loving it :)
<Kilos> irc is safe
<Kilos> i stay away from modern cells
<pavlushka> Kilos, I meant the line is said by you, I just misread.
<Kilos> my ond one can call. and sms. thats all i need
<Kilos> old nokia
<Kilos> technology advances too fast for old people
<Ekushey> Nokia got sold to the devil... 
<Kilos> lol i bought mine before that
<Kilos> basic 2730 classic
<Ekushey> I bought the new phone for taking selfies, haha
<Kilos> hahaha
<Ekushey> It's called Zenfone Selfie... 13MP front camera with dual-LED flash ;)
<Kilos> nice
<pavlushka> gotta go eat, thanks for listening to me Ekushey , Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> pavlushka how good are you at fixing  bugs, the bug squad is always looking for help
<pavlushka> Kilos, I am not good at fixing bugs, i m good at reporting bugs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then keep on testing
<Kilos> when you are bored earn python
<Kilos> http://files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python.pdf
<pavlushka> Kilos, Sure!
<Kilos> learn
<pavlushka> Kilos, I'll earn too.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos, I am planning to earn GAMBAS for a guioutput, its very basic.
<pavlushka> Kilos, I am planning to learn GAMBAS for a guioutput, its very basic.
<pavlushka> gui output
<Kilos> i see that
<Kilos> im gonna have an apternoon nap
<Kilos> afternoon
<pavlushka> afternoon!
<coolbhavi> Hi Ekushey :)
<pavlushka> Hi coolbhavi!
<coolbhavi> hey
<coolbhavi> :)
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Ekushey> coolbhavi: Hey :)
<Ekushey> belkinsa: Hello :)
<coolbhavi> how are you bhai? :)
<Ekushey> coolbhavi: I'm doing good, thanks :)
<Ekushey> Did you get any update from the IS team?
<Ekushey> Sorry for bugging you ;)
<Kilos> hi coolbhavi 
<Kilos> Ekushey he will know when thier next meeting is as well
<Kilos> i have read so many places lately i get lost
<Kilos> first thursday or something like that
<Ekushey> Meeting of IS team?
<Kilos> the loco council
<coolbhavi> no bhai ll update you in 2 days reg IS and DNS
<Ekushey> Sure coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> m on it bhai ll get that one done :)
<coolbhavi> brb off for a walk 
<Ekushey> Thanks
<Kilos> enjoy the walk
<coolbhavi> :)
<dipraw> hi everyone
<pavlushka> hi dipraw !
<Kilos> hi dipraw 
<dipraw> ji kilos
<dipraw> hi*
<dipraw> how you doing?? kilos
<Kilos> well thanks and you?
<dipraw> i am doing good!!
<pavlushka> So dipraw how was your cricket tour??
<dipraw> it was great u!! had an opportunity to play with a BPL star Batsman Nazmul hossain Milon.. and he complimented me a lot!! which is really a great achievement for me!!!
<pavlushka> Wow, way to go!! dipraw.
<dipraw> Thanx pavlushka! 
<dipraw> na
<Kilos> i go eat
<pavlushka> okay Kilos !
<pavlushka> night every1.
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-06
<anirbaan> Morning Every one :)
<anirbaan> bye  bye
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-07
<zaki> welcome RemonShai
<RemonShai> ty zaki ... how're you bro ?
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-08
<pavlushka> Hellow everyone :)
<pavlushka> and Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you today Kilos ?
<Kilos> just tired lad
<Kilos> how are you
<pavlushka> Kilos: All I am is tired
<Kilos> lol me too pavlushka 
<Kilos> its a struggled when blocked arteries limit blood flow to the body, even legs feel heavy
<pavlushka> oh dear
<pavlushka> and my legs feel heavy with all the running
<Kilos> lol mine heavy from not running
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> wb rubel
<rubel> zaki: hello
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-09
<XParif> hello
<XParif> anyone here?
<pavlushka> yes
<XParif> ami ubuntu te notun....... HexChat er kaj ta asole ki?
<pavlushka> XParif: its an IRC client, IRC means Internet Relay Chat
<pavlushka> a light weight text based chatting software
<XParif> ow....... thanks
<pavlushka> XParif: Ubuntu community uses IRC for their convenience
<pavlushka> and for getting help
<pavlushka> XParif: you can ask here and in #ubuntu for your Ubuntu related problems
<pavlushka> and questions
<pavlushka> XParif: its like a helpline
<XParif> thanks :)
<pavlushka> XParif: So how you get into Ubuntu?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg TempleOS
<u-la-la> pavlushka: "Official site" http://www.templeos.org :: X86-64 operating systems :: Free software operating systems :: Public-domain software with source code :: Free software programmed in C
<zaki> hi pavlushka
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-10
<XParif> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<XParif> emon lekha keno ase?
<XParif> kono kisu install korte gelei emon lekha ase
<XParif> keu ki asen?
<XParif> keu asen vai?
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki :)
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<zaki> ty pavlushka
<Kilos> hi zaki pavlushka 
<Kilos> im nearly ready for bed already
<Kilos> hehe
 * pavlushka waves a sleepy Hi
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-11
<walrider> henlo all good moring 
<walrider> morning * 
<pavlushka> walrider: hello
<pavlushka> walrider: what's up?
<walrider> good morning brother :pavlushka 
<walrider> hwo u doing bru 
<pavlushka> walrider: I am good :)
<walrider> glad to know that 
<walrider> kaka koi 
<pavlushka> walrider: bodh hoi bisrame
<walrider> hmm 
<walrider> facebook e লিনাক্স বাংলাদেশ [আমরা লিনাক্স প্রেমী] group e amader karo kono activities dekhi na kano ? 
<walrider> only ami e comment kori jegular solution kisu jani 
<walrider> ar keu comment kore na ubuntu-bd er 
<walrider> tanjim re to dekhi  e na 
<walrider> ar oikhane jara comment + help kore tara ekhanei ba ashe na kano 
<walrider> kind of weird
<pavlushka-> walrider electricity chole gese
<walrider> bojde parsi 
<walrider> facebook e লিনাক্স বাংলাদেশ [আমরা লিনাক্স প্রেমী] group e amader karo kono activities dekhi na kano ? only ami e comment kori jegular solution kisu jani ar keu comment kore na ubuntu-bd er tanjim re to dekhi  e na ar oikhane jara comment + help kore tara ekhanei ba ashe na kano kind of weird
<pavlushka-> hmm, !!!
<pavlushka-> ekhane ektu brishti hoise ajk, tatei electricity r pet kharap hoye gese
<pavlushka-> walrider they don't believe in IRC much
<walrider> lmao 
<walrider> Kilos: helo welcome good to see u again :o 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos :)
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<pavlushka> pong
<zaki> http://61.164.110.188:82/
<zaki> chek it out
<zaki> sorry for late reply. :| 
<zaki> i was too busy 
<pavlushka> zaki: no problem, thank you :)
<zaki> সকাল ৯ টা ঠেকে এখন ও অফিস এ। :3 
<pavlushka> zaki: not bad!
<pavlushka> zaki: that ip is from chine, lol
<zaki> lol
<pavlushka> I mean china
<zaki> yep
<zaki> why you are looking for this? :D
<pavlushka> zaki: outta guess that, lol
<pavlushka> zaki: to refer someone else and then I canceled that idea, lol
<pavlushka> zaki: so you are very busy these days :)
<zaki> পি এম আসতেছে কাল নেভি তে।  সাবমেরিন কমিশনিং 
<pavlushka> aha
<zaki> এর প্রভাব আমার উপর আসতেছে একটু একটু  :3
<pavlushka> and we are supposed to be radio silent about it, right?
<zaki> not me. :D
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> he he
<zaki> কয়েকটা কাজ চলে। এই মাসের মধ্যে কমপ্লিট করতে হবে। 
<zaki> that's why. 
<zaki> bbl
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-12
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> any news on your surgery?
<Kilos> will only know more after tests on the 24th lad
<Kilos> then they first look at them and decide further
<pavlushka> still 12 days to come
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and then they take weeks after that just to get to checking the results
<Kilos> nothing is done in a hurry
#ubuntu-bd 2018-03-09
<pavlushka> Hello Apu vy
<Apu> Hi Pavel
<pavlushka> type p+tab
<Apu> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> yea
<Apu> cool
<pavlushka> this is our local hanging out
<pavlushka> channel
<Apu> pavlushka, thanx very much for ur help
<pavlushka> Welcome to Ubuntu
<pavlushka> Apu let me introduce you to some asking for help basics :)
<Apu> plz do
<pavlushka> Apu: (vy) for that read the channel topic :)
<pavlushka> :p
<Apu> ok
<pavlushka> for sharing screenshots, we use imgur, you can login to it using your google account
<pavlushka> Apu: and for commandline output logs we use, paste.ubuntu.com, it will give you a sharable link of your paste to share with us
<Apu> As I'v told u earlier, I'm here for using 'R Server version' since it is not compatible with windows
<Apu> The desktop R is okay with both windows & Linux
<pavlushka> Apu: and we ask questions/help in one whole paragraph if needed or in one line if that is poissible
<Apu> alright
<Apu> is there any option for notification for hexchat?
<pavlushka> Apu: we directly ask, we dont ask to ask, like, "can I ask a question" or "can I get some help?"
<pavlushka> Apu yes
<Apu> how?
<pavlushka> Apu: goto settings tab, look for preference, there
<pavlushka> !help | Apu 
<lubotu2`> Apu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka> Apu: meet out ubuntu bot lubotu2` 
<Apu> hi lubotu2
<pavlushka> Apu: it does not talk
<Apu> hahahaha
<pavlushka> Apu: its a helper bot and we also have a channel helper bot u-la-la 
<Apu> bapre
<Apu> r u the only organic human being here?
 * pavlushka checking whether a website is up or not
<pavlushka> .isup paste.ubuntu.com
<u-la-la> http://paste.ubuntu.com looks fine to me.
<pavlushka> Apu: nope, LjL is, sometimes Researcher- also
<pavlushka> Apu: ChanServ is the channel operator bot
<Apu> ok
<pavlushka> Apu: u-la-la channel helper bot
<Apu> nice
<pavlushka> lubotu2`: is the Ubuntu help bot
<lubotu2`> pavlushka: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pavlushka> Apu: Brainstorm is the earhtquake alert bot by LjL 
<pavlushka> Apu: and u-la-la is by me
<pavlushka> .voice #ubuntu-bd Apu 
<pavlushka> .devoice #ubuntu-bd Apu 
<pavlushka> .why
<u-la-la> We are unable to find any reasons *why* this should work.
<pavlushka> .why
<u-la-la> We are unable to find any reasons *why* this should work.
<pavlushka> .yt Sadat Qiyum
<u-la-la> YouTube returned 1052 results: Muhasabatul Qolbi - Ya Sayyida Sadat 2017 by KANG ROZAQ (https://youtu.be/ihe-9CefMN8), ALAMAAK ya sayyidassadat by kang falah (https://youtu.be/IDCmp5__Z8s), Sholawat Ya Sayyida Sadat Clip Asian Muslim Weddin ... by Sambel Godok Channel (https://youtu.be/bUfFlWZheic), YA SAYYIDASSADAT ( SYAUQUL HABIB ) | RESEPSI PERNI ... by Ogi Sarof 'GENCAR' (https://youtu.be/e9yHyCAhQB4)
<pavlushka> .wx-wg Dhaka, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> Cover: Haze, Temp: 72°F (22°C), Dew Point: 61°F (16°C), Humdity: 59%, Feels Like: 72°F (22°C), Pressure: [] 29.83in (1010mb), Wind: From the  at 0 mph (0 kmh), Location: Dhaka, , Last Updated: March 10, 12:00 AM +06, (Powered by wunderground.com)
<pavlushka> Apu: So that is it. we have soem mailing systems
<pavlushka> .tell Apu to be in here
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when Apu is around.
<pavlushka> Apu: u-la-la takes command preseded by an immidiate dot
<pavlushka> .yt Sadat Quayum
<u-la-la> YouTube returned 0 results: 
<pavlushka> Apu: anyways, have fun, if it stops, you can ask here why? :p
#ubuntu-bd 2019-03-04
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<pavlushka> I have figured out that nothing wrong with the anemometer, its the library which is rubbish
<pavlushka> zaki: https://arduino.stackexchange.com/questions/62201/how-to-get-the-switchdoc-labs-weather-kit-working-using-arduino-uno :p
<u-la-la> [ How to get the switchdoc Labs' weather kit working using arduino (UNO)? - Arduino Stack Exchange ] - https://arduino.stackexchange.com
<zaki> still not working ?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-03-06
<pavlushka> zaki: you can take that as a tutorial I guess, https://arduino.stackexchange.com/questions/62201/how-to-get-the-weather-kit-with-anemometer-working-using-arduino-uno
<u-la-la> [ How to get the weather kit with anemometer working using arduino (UNO)? - Arduino Stack Exchange ] - https://arduino.stackexchange.com
<pavlushka> zaki:  and I will up load the complete sketch to github after some furnishing
<pavlushka> .tell zaki: you can take that as a tutorial I guess, https://arduino.stackexchange.com/questions/62201/how-to-get-the-weather-kit-with-anemometer-working-using-arduino-uno
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2019-03-07
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> hey Kilos , morning
<pavlushka> Kilos: anything I can do for you?
<Kilos> smile
<pavlushka> Kilos: what? can you see my grim face?
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-02
<zaki> pavlushka: hey
<pavlushka> .tell zaki I was afk
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
<pavlushka> .tell zaki it is up
<pavlushka> !python3.7
<pavlushka> !python3
<pavlushka> !python
<lubotu2> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<pavlushka> !eon
<pavlushka> !isitoutthere
<pavlushka> !isitout
<lubotu2> It's out! Grab your party hats and cake at #ubuntu-release-party, and see ubuntu.com or your favorite flavor website for download links :)
<pavlushka> !eoan
<lubotu2> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) is the 31st release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2020. Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<pavlushka> .tell zaki hi
<pavlushka> .tell zaki hi
<pavlushka> .tell zaki hi
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
<pavlushka> .tell zaki hi
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
<pavlushka> .tell zaki hi
<LjL> %tell zaki hi
<Brainstorm> LjL, I'll pass zaki your message when they are around. 
<LjL> :P
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> brb
<pavlushka> .tell walrider hi
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when walrider is around.
<zaki> .weather chittagong 
<Brainstorm> zaki: At 2020-03-02 17:17:27 UTC, LjL told you: hi
<u-la-la> zaki: 2020-03-02 - 16:34:02UTC <pavlushka> tell zaki hi
<u-la-la> zaki: 2020-03-02 - 16:48:16UTC <pavlushka> tell zaki hi
<zaki> .weather chittagong 
<zaki> .tell LjL hi
<u-la-la> zaki: I'll pass that on when LjL is around.
<LjL> :)
<u-la-la> LjL: 2020-03-02 - 17:31:00UTC <zaki> tell LjL hi
<LjL> i guess i'm glad my bot hasn't had much work to do here
<zaki> LjL, it's give me earthquake notifications on twitter 
<pavlushka> zaki: So if I go down u-la-la will not
<pavlushka> thanks
<zaki> pavlushka, yea ; :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, ekushe is not here anymore . 
<zaki> since when ?
<pavlushka> .seen ekushey
<u-la-la> Sorry, I haven't seen ekushey around.
<pavlushka> zaki: the weather module has not been worked on
<zaki> ah
<zaki> pavlushka, good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-03
<zaki> pavlushka, I can't reach irc.mozilla.org
<zaki> you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: it has been shut down
<zaki> do you know why ?
<pavlushka> from this March
<pavlushka> zaki: now they use matrix
<pavlushka> zaki: https://riot.im/app/#/welcome
<u-la-la> [ Riot ] - riot.im
<pavlushka> zaki: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Matrix
<u-la-la> [ Matrix - MozillaWiki ] - wiki.mozilla.org
<zaki> pavlushka, do you know the mac terminal command for ssh using different port ?
<zaki> is this like ssh root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -p 8989
<pavlushka> zaki: i don't know
<pavlushka> zaki: AND I AM having dinner atm
<pavlushka> zaki: it is the usual ssh way, 
<pavlushka> zaki: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27771273/ssh-connection-using-another-port-in-os-x
<u-la-la> [ macos - SSH connection using another port in OS X? - Stack Overflow ] - stackoverflow.com ( https://tinyurl.com/s8kjfme )
<zaki> pavlushka, checked it 
<pavlushka> zaki: any luck?
<groudon_> no bangla?
<zaki> pavlushka, nah 
<zaki> hey groudon_ 
<zaki> pavlushka, https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPANCHAG2
<u-la-la> [ Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground ] - www.wunderground.com
<zaki> এটা বন্ধ করে রাখসেন নাকি ? 
<groudon_> zaki, actually bengali is not displayed correctly in my xchat...
<zaki> ah 
<zaki> groudon_, where are you from ? 
<zaki> groudon_, try changing font 
<zaki> that's Japanese 
<zaki> pavlushka, do you know him/her/?
<groudon_> i don't think there is a way to change font in xchat.
<zaki> try settings>preferences>interface>Text box: Font
<zaki> first you have to install a bangla font like SolaimanLipi or other 
<zaki> system wide
<pavlushka> zaki: no I don't
<zaki> ow. 
<z4ki> pavlushka, Good Night 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-04
<pavlushka> !xchat
<lubotu2> xchat and xchat-gnome are old IRC clients which are not actively maintained outside of Ubuntu/Debian. Some versions of Ubuntu do not include them. Please strongly consider using hexchat instead, which has good upstream support and is widely recommended by the IRC community over xchat and xchat-gnome.
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> .uptime
<u-la-la> I've been sitting here for 1 day, 23:23:46 and I keep going!
<pavlushka> cool
<zaki> pavlushka, great 
<pavlushka> .uptime
<u-la-la> I've been sitting here for 1 day, 23:36:30 and I keep going!
<zaki> pavlushka, you tried virtual environment ?
<pavlushka> not yet
<pavlushka> !xchat | zaki
<lubotu2> zaki: xchat and xchat-gnome are old IRC clients which are not actively maintained outside of Ubuntu/Debian. Some versions of Ubuntu do not include them. Please strongly consider using hexchat instead, which has good upstream support and is widely recommended by the IRC community over xchat and xchat-gnome.
<zaki> pavlushka, yea
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm testing Elastix tonight 
<zaki> https://www.elastix.org
<u-la-la> [ Elastix - Your Linux PBX Unified Communications Solution ] - www.elastix.org
<pavlushka> zaki: everytime trying to fix fonts for xchat is a lame topic to start a conversation, it was just to start a conversation, who ever uses xchat is an old guy enough to know that xchat is no longer maintained.
<zaki> he he 
<pavlushka> zaki: and goodluck on elastix
<zaki> pavlushka, I didn't know :|
<pavlushka> zaki: funny thing is I switched from xchat to hexchat for that reason and it been few years and also hexhcat is available both for linux & windows
<pavlushka> zaki: and now we got someone who is trying to fix his xchat! wow
<zaki> pavlushka, I never used xchat on linux 
<pavlushka> may be aroung 2015
<zaki> hexchat on windows has to pay 
<pavlushka> pay what? it was free to my knowledge
<zaki> you have to buy it from windows store 
<zaki> which is 779 BDT :D
<zaki> and has a free trial 
<zaki> I checked 
<zaki> I installed xchat on windows 
<pavlushka> zaki: can't you install it by downloading from hexchat site?
<zaki> used once 
<zaki> I will have to check while i'm on windows :D 
<zaki> may be not. offline installer is for trial 
<pavlushka> zaki: you can build it from source in that case, that is available and also has win7 exe installer and flatpack version
<zaki> Daraz showing Home Delivery time 31 - 35 days
<zaki> ;/
<zaki> pavlushka, yes 
<pavlushka> zaki: it's the Coronavirus
<zaki> If I order now, estimated delivery time is 5/9 April 
<pavlushka> zaki: trying to compile openbangla-keyboard on 18.04, it says it cannot find rust though it is there.
<zaki> pavlushka, people posting fake news
<zaki> it has blindness
<zaki> pavlushka, ^
<pavlushka> zaki: blindness!
<zaki> pavlushka, it cannot find rust though it is there.
<zaki> blindness!
<zaki> :P
<pavlushka> zaki: oh k
<zaki> pavlushka, placed an order 
<pavlushka> zaki: on Daraz?
<zaki> yes
<zaki> দেখা যাক,  আসে কিনা 
<zaki> Chinese seller 
<zaki> Sold by Home Extreme (Shenzhen) 
<zaki> pavlushka, I was talking to a marketing agent of gl-com before Chinese  new year festival 
<zaki> on skype 
<pavlushka> zaki: and?
<zaki> since then she is not on skype anymore
<zaki> who knows what happened 
<pavlushka> zaki: may be just her factory is not open yet.
<zaki> yea, may be 
<zaki> pavlushka, I need to sign kernel module for virtual box 
<pavlushka> .uptime
<u-la-la> I've been sitting here for 2 days, 2:48:51 and I keep going!
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-05
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: hi
<zaki> .uptime
<u-la-la> I've been sitting here for 3 days, 1:26:13 and I keep going!
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-06
<pavlushka> .isitup thewire.in
<pavlushka> .help
<u-la-la> Hang on, I'm creating a list.
<u-la-la> I've posted a list of my commands at https://clbin.com/4ra6u - You can see more info about any of these commands by doing .help <command> (e.g. .help time)
<pavlushka> .isup thewire.in
<u-la-la> http://thewire.in looks fine to me.
<pavlushka> .uptime
<u-la-la> I've been sitting here for 3 days, 13:33:57 and I keep going!
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: how are you?
<zaki> i'm good. 
<zaki> watching tv show
<pavlushka> zaki: I am going to half die (sleep)
<pavlushka> see ya, night night
<zaki> pavlushka, good luck :P
<zaki> gn
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-08
<pavlushka> night night zaki 
